# موقع يعلمك كل شىء عن الكيمياء والهندسة الكيميائية؟؟



## softchem (8 مارس 2007)

اذا كنت تبحث عن اى معلومة او سوال يخص كل جوانب الهندسة الكيميائية والكيمياء ستجدها فى هذا الموقع الاكثر من رائع
http://www.scienceoxygen.com/chem.html


----------



## amira_abdelrehiem (9 مارس 2007)

it is great site thank you


----------



## eslam128 (9 مارس 2007)

thx very muchhh


----------



## المهندسة من العراق (11 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mokermi (12 مارس 2007)

think you very much


----------



## CHE Amjad (13 مارس 2007)

كل الاحترام و التقدير لك


----------



## الكيميائي محمود (22 مارس 2007)

الموقع ممتاز أرجو الاستمرار باعلامنا بمواقع مشابهة و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## The river (25 مارس 2007)

thanks alot my brother


----------



## نسيم_الجزائر (29 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد الترهوني (2 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayedrabe (3 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## ZM555 (3 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## نسيم_الجزائر (4 أبريل 2007)

Merci beaucoup:63:


----------



## nabilglaze (14 أبريل 2007)

موقع رائع جدا وجزاك الله ...................خيرا


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*it is great site thank you*​


----------



## yyamenn (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا الك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

عفوا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## AL-Shikhi (16 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك العافيه 
الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## م باسل وردان (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين
ولك الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الكريم الموقع ما يفتح عندي وحاولت كتير ما يفتح ممكن الافادة


----------



## khalid elnaji (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا كتير اخي


----------



## 2009abu turki (21 أكتوبر 2011)

how said that


----------



## radwa gamal (21 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------

